# Deprofundis think fans of Schoenberg should visit Zemlinsky is teacher?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First of all i like Schoenberg but for a strange od reason Zemlinsky more inspiring to my ears, more early schoenberg.

Fan of Shoenberg would like Zemlinsky and now my theory Zemlinsky sometime remind me of Rimsky Kosakov a bit of Gliere in there, both were active during this era perhaps knew each others, so you might as check Gliere too and Zemlinsky as the fantasy sounding of a Rinsky Korsakov.

In other word Zemlinsky need more exposure is music fascinating for is era,, not as bold and daring as Schoenberg is pupil but strangely inventive and interresting colors set ,in the music.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Those are insightful observations, deprofundis. A good place to start with Zemlinsky is the string quartets. Zemlinsky is from that Viennese tradition, and is often paired with his contemporaries.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Zemlinsky is great. I'm still amazed that someone as goofy looking as he was able to get Alma Mahler interested in him, at least for a time.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love Zemlinsky's music - anyone who likes Mahler, Korngold, Strauss and such should find much to enjoy. I've never figured out why his orchestral music isn't more popular. The operas are wonderful, too, and fortunately many of them are available on record. One of them, The Dwarf, is deeply touching. The Lyric Symphony should be played more - it's been recorded enough times that you'd think it was more popular. But I think Zemlinsky's time has come and gone and his music relegated to those of us who really care about classical; his music is all but unknown to the casual listener. By coincidence, I am currently putting together a suite from The Snowman by Korngold, orchestrated by Zemlinsky. His use of orchestral color is amazing.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Zemlinsky is great. I'm still amazed that someone as goofy looking as he was able to get Alma Mahler interested in him, at least for a time.


Alma herself is hailed as the greatest beauty in Vienna. I don't find her that special or beautiful from the photos, but maybe she possessed some form of personal magnetism. It looks like she was attracted to these powerful daddy figures, that is why she married the insecure and tyrannical Mahler who was 20 years her senior. And then jumped from bed to bed with all these famous artists.


----------

